# [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten



## target2804 (13. September 2012)

*[Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich beziehe mich bei den Quellen übrigens auf Computerbase.de und geizhals.de (für Leistung und Preis)


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2012)

Ich pushe jetzt einfach mal da das Thema jetzt auf Platz 80 abgerutscht ist. Hab zwar dem Mod ne pn wegen anpinnen geschrieben, meldet sich aber nicht. Außerdem hätte ich gerne ein paar Resonanzen gehabt. Ist eigentlich Schade um die Arbeit.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Wie gesagt, ich find´s gut.


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, ich find´s gut.



Warst einer von 2, die das gesagt haben  und danke nochmals.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

ICh bin der dritte das kann man ernsthaft gebrauchen, meine Meinung nach
Um zum Beispiel zu wissen welche Graka man sich fuer CUDA holen soll


----------



## daRealRuff (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Also ich bin zwar schon einige Monate hier im Forum am stöbern, aber jetzt muss ich einfach mal loswerden, dass ich bis jetzt vor allem die Kaufberatungsthemen (viel weiter bin ich beim stöbern auch noch nicht gekommen) absolut spitze finde!!! Danke dafür, dass sich einige hier echt Mühe geben um anderen einfach zu helfen. Dieser Grafikkartenvergleich ist auch echt hilfreich und deshalb  
lg


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Super, dass der jetzt gepinnt wurde


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Ist doch schon des längeren gepinnt oder?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Nö. Nicht lange


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Also vor drei tagen war der schon gepinnt glaub ich


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Nö, da war der gepusht.


----------



## ohhjohnny (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

danke für die mühe ! hält du den thread aktuell? ist sehr informativ


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Ich denke schon, dass target bei der nächsten Generation aktualisiert.


----------



## target2804 (18. September 2012)

Ist gepinnt seit ca 3 Std, da der Mod dem ich die pn geschickt hatte, nicht da war. Hatte es davor in der Tat nur gepusht. 
Den thread werde ich weiterentwickeln, nicht nur was die neue Hardware angeht, sondern auch bzgl der Übersichtlichkeit. Werde beim naechsten mal auch Grafiken einfügen und das ganze noch weiter ausführen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Hallo target2804, ein dickes Lob und  für deine umfangreiche Fleißarbeit. - Greetz -


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*



target2804 schrieb:


> Ist gepinnt seit ca 3 Std, da der Mod dem ich die pn geschickt hatte, nicht da war. Hatte es davor in der Tat nur gepusht.
> Den thread werde ich weiterentwickeln, nicht nur was die neue Hardware angeht, sondern auch bzgl der Übersichtlichkeit. Werde beim naechsten mal auch Grafiken einfügen und das ganze noch weiter ausführen.


 
Gut, sowas kann man immer gebrauchen


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Sehr interessanter Thread, kann man immer mal gebrauchen

Kleiner Kritikpunkt: GPU Compute und CUDA/OpenCL scheinen bisher nicht bewertet zu werden (es sei denn denn ich hätte dies übersehen). Kommt das noch irgendwann?

Edit: Ach ja, und in welchem Rythmus wolltest du den Thread aktualisieren? 1x pro Monat wäre mMn wohl ausreichend wenn nichts neues hinzukommt oder? (Für Preise und P/L)


----------



## Softy (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Schöne Arbeit  Etwas mehr Übersichtlichkeit wäre super 

Kommen da noch andere Komponenten dazu? Denn wenn nicht, gehört der Thread eher hier angepinnt : Grafikkarten


----------



## Timsu (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Kannst du nicht, wenn eine Überschrift über mehrere Textfelder geht die Trennlinien entfernen?


Außerdem würde ich die Zeilen in verschiedenen Hellgrautönen einfärben um sie besser Auseinanderzuhalten. (z.B. Zeilenfarbe Abwechselnd: grau 10% und grau 20%)


----------



## target2804 (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Erstmal danke für eure Tips.

@Brofferbrauer: ich versuche den Thread aktuell zu halten, allerdings bin ich durch die arbeit sehr gebunden und kann nicht immer aktuellste preise verfolgen.

@ Rosi: ich habe mich ATM auf die Modelle beschränkt, die verbaut/gekauft werden. Eine 660TI führe ich z.b. im Moment nicht auf, da eh jeder weiß, dass man die momentan nicht kaufen sollte.

@Timsu: ich werde mich nochmal ransetzen und das ganze teil farblich etwas übersichtlicher zu machen.

@all: kann man ein excel dokument irgendwie direkt in das forum einbinden? dann brauche ich keine screenshots zu machen und das ganze wird übersichtlicher.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Wieso ist der Thread nicht im Grafikkarten Unterforum?


----------



## target2804 (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Weil er auch hier reinpasst dachte ich. ich wollte damit auch zu einer guten kaufberatung beitragen können. so kann man, wenn man nicht genau weiß, hier vorbeischauen.
aber danke für deine tolle kritik  habs mir sehr zu herzen genommen.


----------



## Softy (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*



target2804 schrieb:


> @all: kann man ein excel dokument irgendwie direkt in das forum einbinden? dann brauche ich keine screenshots zu machen und das ganze wird übersichtlicher.



Keine Ahnung, aber Du kannst Tabellen anlegen wie in diversen Benchmark Threads 



Grafikkarte|Preis|Leistung...|usw.||||
HD6870|140€|33,4|0,0|0,0|25,0|0,0|0,0
GTX560Ti|||
usw.


----------



## target2804 (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Sind viele formeln drin^^ deshalb wäre es hier ein wenig kompliziert. 


EDIT: Neue Übersicht eingefügt, spieletests und neue Preise!!!


----------



## Timsu (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

So ist es doch schon deutlich übersichtlicher


Nur das Wort "chronologisch" hat für mich eher einen anderen Sinn.


----------



## Softy (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Soweit ich das durchblicke (), sind da aber noch ein paar Logikfehler drin:

-z.B. HD6870: Diese hat bei höheren Auflösungen nicht eine Leistung von 0% (auch wenn sie dafür zu schwach ist, aber das ist irrelevant). Wenn damit aber gerechnet wird, schneidet sie im Gesamt-P/L-Verhältnis viel zu schlecht ab, die dürfte in Wirklichkeit nämlich ziemlich weit oben stehen.

-Es ist rechnerisch nicht möglich, dass die HD7970 bei Auflösungen über FullHD schlechter dasteht als bei FullHD. Denn der Preis ändert sich nicht bei Anwendung einer höheren Auflösung und die HD7970 gewinnt bei höheren Auflösungen im Vergleich zur GTX670 / GTX680 an Performance. Das P/L-Verhältnis kann also nur besser sein.

Da offensichtlich nicht alle Werte für die Berechnungen zur Verfügung stehen wäre mein Vorschlag:
1. nur FullHD Auflösung für die Berechnung einbeziehen mit dem Verweis, dass bei höheren Auflösungen die HD7970 / HD7950 auf Grund des höheren VRAM / SI etwas schneller sind.

2. Ein Diagramm mit dem Preis auf der X-Achse und der Leistung auf der Y-Achse. Mit einer Mittelwertgeraden kann man dann sehr leicht erkennen, welche Grafikkarten ein gutes und welche ein schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis haben. (Glaube ich wenigstens, die letzte Mathestunde ist bei mir schon 18 Jahre her  )

Statt der Rumrechnerei mit Auflösungen über FullHD würde ich noch eine Tabelle für das P/L-Verhältnis für CPU's anlegen (Gamingleistung bei FullHD: Test) . Das fände ich sehr interessant und dann hat der Thread auch hier seine Daseinsberechtigung und nicht in der Grafikkartenabteilung


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

Ich nehm's mir zu Herzen und setze mich dran.
Die 0% allerdings sollen nur verdeutlichen, dass für solche Auflösungen die grakfikkatgen eher nicht zu gebrauchen sind und zu anderen gegriffen werden soll. 

Das Probelm ist, dass ich mit fiktiven Prozentzahlen rechnen muss, da ich sonst den vergleich einfach nicht richtig darstellen kann.

Aber ich setze mich dran  CPU liste ist
Im Aufbau.


EDIT: softys vorschläge berücksichtigt. nur noch 1920x1080 verglichen (3d mark)
cpu liste kommt.


----------



## Softy (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Die neue Tabelle sieht super aus und das Ganze ist viel übersichtlicher 

Bin schon gespannt auf das CPU-Ranking


----------



## target2804 (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

CPU Ranking eingefügt. hätte das ergebnis so nicht erwartet


----------



## Softy (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Tolle Arbeit 

Dass mit dem Llano überrascht mich auch, aber dass der Phenom II X4 965 und der i3 ziemlich weit oben rangieren hatte ich erwartet.


----------



## target2804 (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

liegt auch daran, dass man halt immer zur besten leistung vergleichen muss. da der 6kerner von intel aber so schweineteuer ist, profitieren die kleineren davon^^


----------



## target2804 (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

kann ich das thema des angepinnten trehads nicht ändern? wollte es umbenennen^^


----------



## Softy (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Grafikkarten und ihr Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bzw. ihre Rohleistung*

Normalerweise kannst Du das machen, wenn Du den Startpost editierst und dann auf "erweitert" oder so klickst. Wenn das nicht geht, müsstest Du halt kurz einem Mod bescheid sagen.


----------



## target2804 (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

hat geklpatt^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

Du hast den 3930k vergessen


----------



## target2804 (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

habe nur die drin, die aktuell in der liste von softy waren. wenns ne aktuellere liste gibt, nehm ich die restlichen cpu´s dazu


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

Der 3930k liegt laut PCGH insgesamt ca. 1,3% hinter dem 3960x


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (22. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

vielleicht wen du mal zeit hast den fx4100 für 96euro und den  fx6100 für 120euro ,und die hd7990 die ist jetzt verfügbar.


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*



AmdFreak9900 schrieb:


> vielleicht wen du mal zeit hast den fx4100 für 96euro und den  fx6100 für 120euro ,und die hd7990 die ist jetzt verfügbar.



habe schon zeit, allerdings müssen die CPU´s und grafikkarten alle ein einheitliches testverfahren durhclaufen, da ich sonst nicht vergleichen kann  darauf warte ich^^


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (22. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

ok weil der fx6100 dürft vom P/L um einiges besser sein als der fx8xxx


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

habe vorhin mal mit dem gedanken gespielt, das ein wenig professioneller aufzuziehen. würde dann bei pcgh fragen, ob ich mal ne woche bei ihnen testen darf, dann schreib ich mir alles raus und rolle das thema hier nochmal auf


----------



## Rosigatton (22. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

Und aus der Woche werden 20 Jahre . Wenn Du da hoch fährst, machst nen Abstecher in den "Pott" und nimmst mich mit . Da kommst Du eh vorbei .


----------



## Jeanboy (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

bei der CPU Liste sehe ich das Problem, dass die integrierte Grafikeinheit nicht berücksichtigt wird... Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## target2804 (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

iGP außer acht gelassen. sehe das nicht als problem, da 90% der leute hier eine grafikkarte kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

Ich würde statt des 3960X den 3930k in die CPU Liste aufnehmen. Das halte ich für realistischer denn kaum einer kauft den 3960X.


----------



## Timsu (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

Hat er nicht geschrieben, dass der nicht getestet wurde?
Man könnte allerdings die Leistung schätzen (etwa 5% weniger) und dass dann in die Tabelle eintragen.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

Sehr schöne Übersicht, und sehr schön, dass man auch endlich mal einen Vergleich zwischen AMD und Intel hat.  Und dass man sieht, dass AMD nicht völlig ******* ist, sondern noch für vieles reicht und dafür beim P/L recht gut dasteht.


----------



## Atmanus (24. September 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

Hervorragender Thread - hilft sehr bei der persönlichen Orientierung!


----------



## w47 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

schöne liste, da kann ich die ergebnisse von PassMark Software - CPU Benchmark Charts mal abgleichen )


----------



## Westcoast (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

ich finde den thread auch toll, hast dir echt mühe gegeben. das ganze ist mit arbeit verbunden.


----------



## Boffboff (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

Klasse Übersicht


----------



## Blaight (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

Kannst Du die Exceldatei freigeben?


----------



## Razier (5. April 2013)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

Super!Die Mühe hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Skypolee (11. August 2013)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

Veraltet , ein Update wäre Supi


----------



## vinyard (1. September 2013)

*AW: [Übersicht] Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse aktueller CPU´s und Grafikkarten*

joar da` ist ne menge arbeit hinter aberklasse von dir!!


----------

